# Algunas sugerencias y comentarios sobre la electrónica



## Luis1342 (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola amigos,aqui de nueva cuenta y con esta inquietud,veran no tengo mucha experiencia practica en la electrónica realmente he armado muy muy pocas cosas honestamente algunas de las personas que me han visitado o aqui mi family algunas veces hacen comentarios cuando uno anda trabajando pos sobre los riesgos de hacer las cosas como los clasicos

"aguas no te vayas a quedar pegado(recibir un choque electrico)"

"cuidado con los quimicos que ocupas"

"cuidado y lo vayas a quemar"

En un par de ocasiones me han reventado  capacitores de mis proyectos  ademas de una fuente de pc y alguien que andaba por aqui pos se burlo de mi.
saben  si es incomodo este tipo de situaciones(perdon si me escucho infantil)
a veces ese tipo de inseguridades me lo hacen pasar mal a la hora del trabajo y me hacen que honestamente me desanime a la hora de querer armar algo   
Tambien lo que me llega a crear cierta inseguridad es a la hora de almacenar los productos del oficio ya que pues no cuento con taller,todo lo hago aqui en mi hogar(bueno aqui vivo jeje) y lo que me ha dejado pensando es donde será un lugar idoneo por ejemplo para guardar el cloruro ferrico,el alcohol isopropilico sin que cree a la larga problemas o alguna intoxicación,debo confesarles que los tengo en mi habitación bien tapados,por ejemplo el ferrico lo tengo en su frasco de plastico con el que venia y lo tengo dentro de una bolsa plastica amarrada
no sé si sea eso suficiente.
gracias por leer este tema,saludos,que la hayan pasado bonito en estas fiestas


----------



## pepechip (Ene 2, 2009)

Todos hemos pasado por esa epoca, pero te animo a que continues practicando.  De los errores tambien se aprenden, y ademas siempre se recuerdan con mas facilidad.
Tambien puedes hacer previamente tus practicas con un simulador muy bueno "PROTEUS", en donde puedes colocarle a tu circuito todo tipo de instrumentos de medida para verificar su funcionamiento, y posteriormente pasarlo a la practica.
En cuanto a los quimicos empleados mejor seria que los guardaras con el resto de productos que utiliza tu madre para la limpieza de la casa, entodo caso puedes ubicar las 3 o 4 botellas que utilices en una  bandeja  o caja de plastico para tenerlos todos agrupados y a la vez para evitar que cualquier  tipo de residuo produzca alguna mancha.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2009)

el percloruro es LO UNICO que usas que sea un quimico peligroso .ahi para de contar.
peligroso ?
el alcohol medicinal puede prender fuego a tu casa
la olla con agua hirviendo puede dejarte marcas de por vida
el monoxido de carbono del calefon te puede matar
los 220v que hay en los enchufes tambien.

en fin ....guardas bien y con cartel el percloruro y listo.

respecto de los seres humanos con los que te cruzas y te dicen "cuidado......." supongo que es una buena advertencia y sera por que te quieren, aqui en argentina la mayor causa de accidentes es automovilisticos y tambien hay una gran mortandad por estrees , tabaco y alcohol, asi que , luego de darles un beso a quienes te desean que tengas cuidado :
deseales a ellos tambien que se cuiden ya que por salir a la calle estan en peligro, y que pasen el dia felices y eviten estreess.

respecto de los seres humanos que se burlan, : diles que estas intentando y que de ese modo estas aprendiendo , ellso seguro que ni intentan .......asi que nunca llegaran a mas de lo que ya son : criticones.
de a poco iras ganando experiencia y sabiendo mas.
veras que no solo se aprende de electronica sino tambien de la gente.

respecto de los que te piden de favor:
ahi si que uno debe ser muy justo, uno distingue quienes de verdad quiere , quienes lo merecen......esos no suelen fastidiar con criticas.
los demas .....ni se tienen que enterar que tu sabes o que estas estudiando de nada.

luego cuando empieces comercialmetne , veras , de a poco veras como vas cubriendo los baches, todo se arregla, lo que no arreglas tu se lo pasas a un amigo que sabe mas y de paso te enseña.
es mas , a vecs uno tiene un "amigo imaginario" ..........para esos que te piden de favor , asi les dices que eso no lo reparas tu , que lo hace el ingeniero y cobra tanto .

en fin..........ten en cuenta que si te vas a limitar por lo que dicen lso demas ......no podras hacer nada.

y  como ultimo, presta a tensión a la gente , esos que graciosamente suelen tirar una manito de mierdita , solo por que estan aburridos........fijate que son distintos a los que suelen darte una palmada de apoyo.
no todos son =


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> .......En un par de ocasiones me han reventado  capacitores de mis proyectos  ademas de una fuente de pc y alguien que andaba por aqui pos se burlo de mi......


Yo tengo bastante experiencia y sigo explotando cosas, solo que ahora me pongo a resguardo y me divierto.
Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) * Inventor del electrón: "Si no quemamos cosas ¿Como aprendemos?"*



> ...saben  si es incomodo este tipo de situaciones(perdon si me escucho infantil)


Infantil seria *no cuidar* el pellejo (Piel, cara, dedos, ojos, Etc)



> a veces ese tipo de inseguridades me lo hacen pasar mal a la hora del trabajo y me hacen que honestamente me desanime a la hora de querer armar algo
> Tambien lo que me llega a crear cierta inseguridad es a la hora de almacenar los productos del oficio ya que pues no cuento con taller,todo lo hago aqui en mi hogar(bueno aqui vivo jeje) y lo que me ha dejado pensando es donde será un lugar idoneo por ejemplo para guardar el cloruro ferrico,el alcohol isopropilico sin que cree a la larga problemas o alguna intoxicación,debo confesarles que los tengo en mi habitación bien tapados,por ejemplo el ferrico lo tengo en su frasco de plastico con el que venia y lo tengo dentro de una bolsa plastica amarrada
> no sé si sea eso suficiente.


Los tóxicos con que tienes contacto son:

Percloruro: Vapores y contacto físico, no es inflamable, emplear en ambiente ventilado.
Alcohol isopropílico: Los vapores pueden marear y/o llegar a un desmallo, altamente inflamable. Emplear en ambiente ventilado
Soldador: Es un mal humorado, si lo tocas cuando esta caliente te quema, un par de precauciones, si no lo empleas, lo apagas, esto es por varios motivos
1) Si esta conectado te puedes quemar
2) En la punta se genera un movimiento del estaño líquido que desgasta la cobertura cerámica, mantenlo limpio y sin estaño.
3) Gasto inútil de energía
4) Aunque muy poco, el plomo de la aleación estaño-plomo que empleas para soldar (al estar en el soldador) se va evaporando y este vapor es MUY toxico. Emplear en ambiente ventilado

Como veras tienes cosas que pueden ser perjudiciales, pero nada que sea grave, es cuestión de antes de hacer algo encender la neurona.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 2, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien lo que me llega a crear cierta inseguridad es a la hora de almacenar los productos del oficio ya que pues no cuento con taller...



De entrada guardar los quimicos en sus empaques originales esta bien, pero toma en cuenta que luego son botellas baratas que no son perfectamente hermeticas y el liquido se va evaporando poco a poco asi que te puedo recomendar que consigas botellas de plastico en alguna tienda de quimicos o de preferencia de cristal ya que es mas inerte, si no es posible yo luego corto un pedazo de una bolsa de plastico, la coloco encima de la boca de la botella y le pongo la tapa para crear un sello mas hermetico 

Almacenalos en un lugar fresco y seco y lejos de la luz solar, y sobretodo fuera del alcance de los niños... yo los pongo en el ultimo estante del closet, justo hasta arriba y hasta adentro para que cueste trabajo sacarlos, asi tengo la seguridad de que no habra accidentes


----------



## sony (Ene 2, 2009)

amigo tu nunca te desanimes en esto de la electronica siempre se esta en proceso de aprendisaje los proyectos nunca van  salir  ala primera.
peor si se esta uno familiarisando con algun circuito nuevo .
en cuanto alos quimicos es recomendable ponerles una etiqueta de que es un quimico peligroso y siempre en gabinetes con llave para que esten fuera del alcanse de los ninos

saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola,muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos,en verdad que me han alentado con sus comentarios, y sus consejos,vaya que han despejado mis dudas en cuanto a los quimicos que se emplean,de hecho si pienso cambiarlos de lugar ademas de  tomar precauciones y los comentarios de terceros con filosofia
saludos,que tengan buen dia amigos.


----------

